# Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!



## LOCHI (12. Juli 2017)

Weis nicht ob es hier schon aufgetaucht ist...? Bin grad im Netz darüber gestolpert...

http://www.nachrichten.de.com/58dec...mmern-verzichtet-auf-den-fischereischein.html


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

Mhhhh, bisher zahlt jeder Fischereischeininhaber in MV 10 Euro für die marke vom Fischeeischein, jedes Jahr.
 Nun soll der Fischereischein weg fallen, sprich jeder kann angeln und soll dann auch diese Abgabe zahlen-warum muss diese dann mit einmal von 10 auf 25 Euro steigen?!#d#t


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

Ohne Prüfung und Fischereischein klingt gut aber was für ne Abgabe soll von 10 auf 25€ steigen wenn es keinen Fischereischein mehr gibt?
Die 10€ waren ja für die Fischereiabgabemarke, die in den Fischereischein geklebt wurde.#c

Wenn man die zukünftig trotzdem kaufen muss, ist das nur ne Preiserhöhung von 10 auf 25€.

Abschaffung der Prüfung gefällt mir aber. So wird der Zugang zum Angeln erleichtert.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

Wird die Prüfung abgeschafft, hilft das natürlich nur in den Bundesländern, in denen sie Abgeschafft wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

Gibt es dann überhaupt keine Ausgabe von Fischereischeinen mehr in MV oder ist es optional, auch ohne Fischereischein angeln zu dürfen?

Man muss bedenken, dass die Existenz eines gültigen Fischereischeins in vielen Bundesländern Grundvoraussetzung ist, um Angeln zu dürfen. Sonst würde ein Angler, der beispielsweise von MV nach Bayern umzieht, sofort die Möglichkeit zu Angeln verlieren.


----------



## Jose (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

einfach noch so'n vermurkelter beschiss:
"Voraussetzung ist die Mitgliedschaft in einem Anglerverein in Mecklenburg Vorpommern."

les ich so: für nichtorganisierte sind prüfung und fischereischein nach wie vor pflicht



alle anderen zahlen die mitgliedschaft im verein und 25,- statt 10,-


----------



## Kotzi (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

Steht doch alles unmissverständlich in dem Link.

Willst du angeln ohne Angelschein --> Geh in den Angelverein

Willst du angeln ob mit oder ohne Angelschein --> Musst du bezahlen Abgabe, anstatt wie vorher 10 Euro werden das nun 25 Euro sein

Vollkommen unabhängig voneinander


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wird die Prüfung abgeschafft, hilft das natürlich nur in den Bundesländern, in denen sie Abgeschafft wird.



Ist so nicht korrekt. Wenn jemand mit einem ohne Prüfung erworbenen, gültigen Fischereischein eines Bundeslandes nach Bayern (oder in ein anderes Bundesland) umzieht, darf er bis zum Ablauf von dessen Gültigkeit in Bayern angeln.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*



Jose schrieb:


> einfach noch so'n vermurkelter beschiss:
> "*Voraussetzung ist die Mitgliedschaft in einem Anglerverein* in Mecklenburg Vorpommern."
> 
> les ich so: für nichtorganisierte sind prüfung und fischereischein nach wie vor pflicht



Wenn ich da mal für den Bereich Müritz ausgehe, tut dies sowieso jeder, da es die Angelkarte dann von den Müritzfischern billiger gibt und man zusätzlich noch 1000Gewässer vom LAV beangeln kann-quasi so gut wie ganz MV.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

Ihr stellt Fragen.  Müsst doch nurmal lesen.

Zitat:"Voraussetzung ist die Mitgliedschaft in einem Anglerverein in Mecklenburg Vorpommern."

Also wenn kein Fischereischein dann MUSS man Mitglied im Verein sein.

Umkehrschluss: Wenn nicht im Verein dann Fischereischein PFLICHT.

Gearscht wird dann der ohne Verein sein weill dann beträgt die Fischereiabgabe statt 10 Euro ...25 Euro.

Gearscht wird dann auch der sein welcher im Verein ist aber auchin anderen Bundesländern Angeln will. Denn dafür brauch er den Schein, somit 25 Euro Fischereiabgabe.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Steht doch alles unmissverständlich in dem Link.
> 
> Willst du angeln ohne Angelschein --> Geh in den Angelverein
> 
> ...



Und wo ist der Grund für diese 150% Erhöhung?


----------



## Jose (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*



Kotzi schrieb:


> ...
> Willst du angeln ob mit oder ohne Angelschein --> ...



seh da aber immer noch prüfungs- und scheinPFLICHT


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*



Jose schrieb:


> einfach noch so'n vermurkelter beschiss:
> "Voraussetzung ist die Mitgliedschaft in einem Anglerverein in Mecklenburg Vorpommern."
> 
> les ich so: für nichtorganisierte sind prüfung und fischereischein nach wie vor pflicht



Schau dir die demografische Entwicklung im MV an. Das Ganze ist ein hilfloser Versuch, die Erosion der Vereinslandschaft zu mindern. Betrifft alle Bereiche der dortigen Vereine, von Angeln bis Fußball. Der Letzte macht das Licht aus.


----------



## Kotzi (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

@Naturliebhaber

Ist in Mecklenburg VP NICHT so der Fall.

Ich bin nach MV mit einem noch 3 Jahre gültigen FS aus Rheinland-Pfalz gezogen und musste mir sofort einen aus MV holen. Wenn man in einem Bundesland wohnt muss man zwingend dort die Abgaben zahlen, dafür braucht man den FS aus diesem Bundesland.

War jedenfalls bei mir so, wusste ich bis zu einer Kontrolle auch nicht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> 
> Ist in Mecklenburg VP NICHT so der Fall.
> 
> ...



Tja einfach nicht soviel preis geben, meine Fischereischein aus MV funzt seit 10 Jahren, trotz Wohnort in NDS ;-)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Grund für diese 150% Erhöhung?



Warum ist im Osten die Abwassergebühr oft teurer als im Westen?
Antwort: Ähnlich hohe Fixkosten, aber weniger Zahler.

So ähnlich dürfte die Situation hier auch sein: Immer weniger Zahler müssen die Kosten decken (was auch immer diese sein mögen).


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> 
> Ist in Mecklenburg VP NICHT so der Fall.
> 
> ...



Du bekommst den Schein aber ohne neue Prüfung für mindestens den Gültigkeitszeitraum des alten Scheines umgeschrieben.

Kein alter Schein => kein Umschreiben, sondern das volle Programm


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Warum ist im Osten die Abwassergebühr oft teurer als im Westen?
> Antwort: Ähnlich hohe Fixkosten, aber weniger Zahler.
> 
> So ähnlich dürfte die Situation hier auch sein: Immer weniger Zahler müssen die Kosten decken (was auch immer diese sein mögen).




Seh ich auch so.

Deswegen legt man dies alles in die Hände der Vereine.
Macht Ihr die Arbeit und "ich" habe weniger Kosten. (Ähnlich wie in den Niederlanden)

Und wenn wer doch einen Schein will/ brauch muss halt 25 Euro Fischereiabgabe zahlen.
Evtl. werden sicherlich auch die Prüfungsgebühren für nicht Vereinsmitglieder erhöht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Tja einfach nicht soviel preis geben, meine Fischereischein aus MV funzt seit 10 Jahren, trotz Wohnort in NDS ;-)



Funktioniert aber wahrschenlich nicht, wenn du in NDS in einen Verein eintreten willst. Oder?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Funktioniert aber wahrschenlich nicht, wenn du in NDS in einen Verein eintreten willst. Oder?



Auch das hat geklappt ;-)

 Tja 16 Bundesländer usw, keiner weiß was vom anderen....
 Habe sogar zwei FS, sprich ich könnte wilde Sau spielen und trotzdem einfach weiter Angeln, obwohl meine Papiere eingezogen werden....

 @Sharpo

 diese 25 Euro werden alle zahlen egal ob im Verein, ohne oder mit Schein, so wie sie eben jetzt alle zahlen die einen Fischereischein haben, deshalb nochmal, mehr Zahler aber eine 150% Erhöhung und als Grund wird die Angelei ohne Schein vorgeschoben?


----------



## A-tom-2 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Weis nicht ob es hier schon aufgetaucht ist...? Bin grad im Netz darüber gestolpert...
> 
> http://www.nachrichten.de.com/58dec...mmern-verzichtet-auf-den-fischereischein.html



Sacht mal, kann sich vielleicht jeder auf http://www.nachrichten.de.com/ seine eigenen Fake-News zusammenklicken? ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

Zuerst mal :
DANKE fürs einstellen - schneller als ich!!!!!!!

Respekt!

Sowohl Überschrift wie Text der Nachricht sind eigentlich aber für mich  irreführend.

Denn schon bisher konnte man mit Tourischein OHNE Prüfung in M-V angeln - und musste dazu auch nicht in eine Verein zwangsgepresst werden.

Die Vereine stärken zu wollen ist per se kein dummer Gedanke..

Tier- und Naturschutz so umzubauen, dass Angelvereine nicht ständig von neuen Verboten und Einschränkungen betroffen wären und Angler ständig Gefahr laufen, kriminalisiert zu werden, wäre zum Beispiel ein guter (besserer?) Anfang gewesen.

Ob und in wie weit das am Ende für Angeln und Angler Sinn macht, oder ob das nur einfach Angelverein stützen soll, dazu muss ich erst mal den genauen Wortlaut kennen, unter dem das dann kommen soll und zu welchen Bedingungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

REINGEFALLEN.
Doppelter Respekt

Kein Wunder, das ich das nicht mitbekommen habe!

ERSTKLASSIG GEMACHT!

SUPER!!!!!


----------



## Eisbär14 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

Gut gemacht und vieleicht doch sinnvoll ????


----------



## Jose (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

respekt :m :m :m


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

Na wie geil...:g


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

:vik::vik::vik:#q|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


*TOP!*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mecklenburg verzichtet auf Fischereischein!*

Muhaha. Endgeil. #6


----------

